# Zumbido en Subwoofer COBY



## fetoman (Feb 6, 2008)

Hola que tal... soy de Venezuela.. compré por amazon un home teather 5.1 de 150 Watts marca coby modelo CS-P94... cuando lo conecte... note que el bajo hacia un zumbido y no se oia nada mas solo el zumbido... pero q las otras 5 cornetas sonaban bien... no lo puedo devolver... por q es mas caro el envio para usa que lo q costo el producto... buen o el hecho es q cuando lo destape... medi el voltaje en la corneta del bajo... y decia 40 Voltios.... desconecte inmediatamente la corneta... por q se que se puede quemar por un voltaje asi... medi el voltaje en las otras cornetas... y se ve la onda de sonido... y sin el voltaje alto.... osea estan bien... pero no se que hacer con el bajo... posteo unas fotos del circuito para q vean... agredezco su ayuda...
Fotos:


----------



## zopilote (Feb 6, 2008)

Es un tradiocional integrado, el TDA2030A  , si tiene voltaje en su salida esta mal, solo cambia el IC ya que resulta barato el costo, que devolverlo por correo.


----------



## fetoman (Feb 6, 2008)

saque el amplificador... es un D2030A... mañana voy ver si encuentro uno en una tienda de electronica... espero que sea eso


----------



## capitanp (Feb 6, 2008)

no te preocupes no es algo demaciado complejo


----------



## leop4 (Feb 6, 2008)

tiene 6 integrados 2030 como hicieron los chinos para hacer eso todo en puente ¿se puede? no sabia jeje che zopilote, aparte como savias que los integrados heran TDA2030 el no lo dijo y en las fotos no se ve jeje...


----------



## zopilote (Feb 6, 2008)

Una foto  vale mil palabras, suerte Fetoman, espero que algunos que pidan ayuda posteen fotos  o descripciones como las tuyas, por que uno no es adivino para responderles.



------------
 zopilote


----------



## fetoman (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok.... miren lo que hize...  saque el d2030a del bajo, y lo cambie por la corneta central... al conectar la corneta hecho chispa... Miren la salida que da el bajo....





 es una locura.... y la salida de la corneta central no funciona... se ve asi---








 :s

Las otras si funcionan... les meti audio y se ve asi...


----------



## fetoman (Feb 7, 2008)

cambie el amplificador del bajo y de la central.... ahora sirven todas las cornetas menos el bajo...


----------



## ppaappoo (Oct 17, 2008)

hola, les hago una pregunta. Tengo el mismo y me gustaria cambiar los integrados de los parlantes satelitales pero cuando lo desarme vi qe tenia 5 integrados TDA1006, segun el datasheet estos son controladores de motores, no deberian ser TDA2006?


http://img399.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001434xp5.jpg




http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1001432gi2.jpg




Otra opción seria usarlos en modo puente, estube mirando los circuitos pero me llama la atensión que la señal entre por uno solo de los integrados.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 17, 2008)

Que no te engañen los ojitos, esos son solo errores que cometen los chinos en rotular los integrados debieron haberlo puesto Tda2006, pero en tu caso bien los puedes cambiar por los TDA2030A.


----------



## ppaappoo (Oct 17, 2008)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Que no te engañen los ojitos, esos son solo errores que cometen los chinos en rotular los integrados debieron haberlo puesto Tda2006, pero en tu caso bien los puedes cambiar por los TDA2030A.



Me darias una mano para puentear dos integrados de esos y tenerlos en modo bridge?


----------



## ppaappoo (Oct 18, 2008)

Bueno, medi la tensión que suministra la fuente y obtengo 20.5v, cerca de lo necesario para un TDA2050. 
Cambie los dos integrados correspondientes al los canales frontales y se nota un aumento de potencia, lo ideal seria usar parlantes de 4ohms.


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola foreros.
PPAAPPOO, si quieres puentear los TDA2050 baja el datasheet del 2040 ahí sale el modo puente del 2040 el cual te sirve para el 2050 solo tienes que cambiar la red soel, que son las resistencias de 4.7 ohms por R. de 2.2 ohms y el condensador que esta en serie con a resistencia por una de 470 nanos.
Pero la carga no puede ser de 4 ohm, porque en modo puente la carga se reparte entre los dos I.C y te quedaría 2ohm por lado y se calentarían, tienes que usar 8 ohm y no un parlante chico, yo tengo un BUMPER de 12 y lo mueve de maravilla.
Ojala te allá servido la ayuda, Adiós


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

Mirá la fecha del post que estás contestando 

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 20, 2010)

El TDA1006 es viejisimo y fuera de fabricación, es un dual in line de 14 o 16 patas no recuerdo y lo utilizaba Philips en sus grabadores alla por los 70's.
No es un error de marcación, ya que si los matriculan 2006 tienen que pagar y para evitarse problemas les ponen nombres como ese de un integrado fuera de circulación pero que suena similar al original, en otros casos les ponen nomenclaturas que solo ellos saben, y si se rompen hay que tirar todo sobre todo cuando copian un producto conocido y lo ponen en una capsula diferente
A veces solo la matricula y un técnico experimentado puede llegar a reconocer el circuito al ver sus componentes perifericos y coneccionado.
En este caso sustituir los TDA2006 por TDA2030 no tiene sentido ya que no va a aumentar la potencia, en si ambos son iguales, de echo su configuración circuital y coneccionado es identico y ambos pueden  trabajar en modo de fuente simple y partida. El TDA2030 entrega más potencia solo si se alimenta con más tensión, a la misma tensión ambos entregan la misma potencia.
Esos que tiene puestos no deben entregar la misma potencia que un 2006 porque de echo deben ser una copia malisima por eso al cambiarlos tienen un poco mas de potencia.
lo mismo sucede si lo cambian por un TDA2040 miren la hoja de datos e interpreten los gráficos veran que si entrega más potencia pero a más tensión de alimentación, otro tanto sucede con el 2050.
Es falso creer que al cambiarlos aumentara la potencia porque de echo dada una configuración determinada, una fuente determinada y una carga determinada es imposible sacar más potencia y las diferncias que puede haber entre uno y otro a la misma tensión son tan minimas que el oido ni las percibe.
la única forma de aumentar la potencia es aumentar la fuente de alimentación.
Con 24V el TDA206 sobre 8ohm entrega 6W, sobre 4ohm entrega 12W y en BTl entrega 25W pero a 8 ohms, si le ponen 4 ohms funcionara a baja potencia pero cuando el consumo pase de los valores para el cual fue diseñado, actuara la protección interna pero si no tienen un buen disipador moriran indefectiblemente, yo he cambiado montones de esos circuitos en los subwofer de los home theatre por ponerle un parlante adicional para buscar que ""suene mejor" por la torpeza de quere aturdirse con los bajos, moda lamentable que arruina los oidos en forma permanente, y una persona con los oidos estropeados no puede hablar de calidad de audio si no puede escuchar cerca de los 8 khz que es lo que les pasa a quienes se aturden con los bajos extremos....
Yo afortunadamente por cuidar ese detalle paso lejos aún de los 20Khz pruebas echas en audiometria


----------

